# anyone use quick cure for ICK, need some advice



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

so i have ick, i put the first dose of quick cure in today. the directions say to dose for three days and then do a water change and replace the carbon and thats it.Three days of treatment sounds a little short to me if anyone has ever used this before tell me if i should keep dosing or what worked well for you(how long you dosed and how many water changes during treatment). the last time i had ick years ago i used clout but i read some bad reviews in the CF so i chose the quick cure.THANK YOU


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

oh BTW will my pleco be OK using quick cure?


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I've used QuICK Cure with success.

The pleco is scaleless so it really needs half doses.

If you have full doses in their now, get him out!

The QuICK Cure won't kill ick in cyst stages, so in addition you may want to consider salt & heat.

None of the copper based meds have an effect on the cysts.

There is a very good article in the board library about ick and gives detailed instructions for using salt & heat.


----------



## RR38 (Jan 20, 2010)

I actually had a huge outbreak of ICK. I had two hostpital tanks running, both were 10 gallons. I had 10 tiger barbs in one tank which I was treating with quick cure, and I had a dwarf gourami in the other with coppersafe. The coppersafe was very effective, the ick was gone within 2-3 days. However the quick cure never really did anything other than kill my fish. As a matter of fact the ick got worse during treatment with the quick cure. I dont know if it didnt work because there was so many more fish in the tank or what, but it did nothing for me.


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

AC how long did you use the quick cure, it says 3 days that sounds a little short to me


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

I was treating clown loaches which are scaleless so I had to go with half doses for 6 days.

Since you have a pleco in the tank I would do half doses for 6 days too.

Be prepared to change air tubing and possibly some stuff like that as it will be stained blue when you are done.

I actually could not see any ick after two days though...


----------



## frank testagrose (Sep 22, 2010)

AC,
I inadvertently did 3 doses at full strength because my LFS said a pleco wasn't considered a scaleless fish.i researched and they are, but believe it or not he's doing just fine and after three days the ick is all gone, i'm going to do a gravel vacuum and water change tomorrow and then put in three or four more days of half doses and then call it a day. IMMEDIATELY i'm going to go out and buy a nice used ten gallon with filter and everything off craigslist and that will be my quarantine tank.i should have done that in the first place but i was lazy and didn't want to hear my wife bitch about another tank. I think i'm going to buy a huge ass tank and get rid of her, if only fish could cook as well as my wife. thanks for the reply
Frank


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

Get at least a 29 for quarantine.

These fish get big and a ten will be a little small for a full grown adult in it, let alone two or more.

Also, look over the article on ich and incorporate using aquarium salt along with your regulare water conditioning to help prevent any future issues with ick.

I have a 55 and a 125 and am now looking at a 15o and a 220 listed on craigs.

LOL!~

They are like Lays...

Ya just can't have one.

:lol:


----------



## AC (Jul 26, 2010)

If you don't see any ick, I would just do a salt addition and turn up the heat a bit for a while.

Remember, the meds kill off the ick, but they aren't really harmless to the fish either.


----------



## jeaninel (Nov 1, 2009)

When I used Quick Cure I continued dosing for about 4-5 days after the last visible signs of ick were gone. I did water changes (with gravel vac) every 3rd day. I've always had good results using this med.


----------

